# Corrie Motors AFX Division



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi folks,

Corrie Motors opened up a new facility this wekend. Here is a look at what is being developed.










Here is a side look at the new Torino










Here is a front look










here is a look at the rear










I made some mistakes on this one that I didn't notice till the end. I don't know if I am going to release it or not. Next will be the 68/69 Torino hopefully it will be much nicer than this one.

Roger Corrie


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool build on the Torino. Workshop is very cool!!! Love the art work on the walls and the sign above the door


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Corrie Motors opened up a new facility this wekend. Here is a look at what is being developed.


Great looking new facility!!! Always glad to see a new shop open up. Looks like some nice developing going on!!! RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Cars look great Rodger


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great Rog. Are they gonna come on metallic green with redline tires?


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey roger, great shop, lovely clean floor with no wheel spin marks or oil downs (yet!) looks like some nice casting goings on to, i agree with dave, nice door sign! look foward to some more ford developments, tony


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Are those seperate chrome bumpers ?:thumbsup: Real cool ! Been trying to get back to my resin casting,did order from eBay the crashers TOMY AFX chassis for my 
'49 Ford project.
I also still have some new prototypes to fully develop for my new generation of Bentley's. B.C.D. may be down but not out !


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't look bad to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice! I can't wait for the 68/69 Torino and perhaps a Talladega?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I get a Rumble, Rumble of engine noise just by looking at these...*

Roger,

You say mistake? Wish I could make mistakes that look as good as those...are you kidding me man? Those look great! You put some work into this project.

Bob...Corrie Motors AFX Division (awesum concept)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Roger, great looking new AFX shop with some great resin casting!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

1scalevolvo said:


> Are those seperate chrome bumpers ?:thumbsup: Real cool ! Been trying to get back to my resin casting,did order from eBay the crashers TOMY AFX chassis for my
> '49 Ford project.
> I also still have some new prototypes to fully develop for my new generation of Bentley's. B.C.D. may be down but not out !
> 
> ...


Nope they are not seperate bumpers I painted then a gun metal balck then added Aluclad Chrome, but the final touch on the front was a silver ink pen with a very fine tip that does an excellent job.. I will post a picture of the pen

Roger Corrie


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Roger ,

The A/FX ers are off the hook nice. Let us know when they are available. I'm anxious.

Gonzo


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*68-69 Torino is started*

The AFX division started work on the 68-69 Torino. The took a donar car chopped off the front and rear ends. They then took a David Pearson JL Diecast No 17 and sent it to the Mold Shop. The mold shop made a mold and test casting. The front end was cut of and so was the rear end. Then the AFX boys grafted the front end on and are working it. Here they are working on the right front. It needs some more resin added and some sanding.










They also put in an order for some hood details from the mold shop.

Here the shop supervisor is checking on the front end work


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Al has a good eye.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool story line & photos!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> The AFX division started work on the 68-69 Torino. The took a donar car chopped off the front and rear ends. They then took a David Pearson JL Diecast No 17 and sent it to the Mold Shop. The mold shop made a mold and test casting. The front end was cut of and so was the rear end. Then the AFX boys grafted the front end on and are working it. Here they are working on the right front. It needs some more resin added and some sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabrication is such a pain. Looking good so far! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The AFX Shop tacked on the Torinio rear last night and worked on it some today. Here is a look at where we are at.

Side










Front










Rear










Top










Ther is still a good bit of work to go. I need to add the drivers net and start working the glass. Its time to send it to the mild shop and make a solid casting thne start polishing and working areas that need more resin. The inside master needs new mounting tabs as I cut the old ones iut the body was setting too high.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like this one much more than the previous one . . . looks to be more accurate. Awesome work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,
Are you going to have these available? If so, put me down for a pair. Color doesn't matter. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

roadrner said:


> Roger,
> Are you going to have these available? If so, put me down for a pair. Color doesn't matter. :thumbsup: rr


White for me. Super nice job on these Roger. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will these be available with a Tyco pan chassis mount as well?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> White for me. Super nice job on these Roger. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Will these be available with a Tyco pan chassis mount as well?


No to the TYCO mounts.

Everyone else thatnks for the compliments its so far a fun project. I am now looking at all the existing AFX bodies in a differnet light to see if they can be used a a starting point for a completley differnt body 

Can you guys figure out what I used as the starting point for this Torino??


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Can you guys figure out what I used as the starting point for this Torino??


A/FX Charger? Similar side windows to the Talledega?

Glad your back to Having Fun Again Roger!

Larry

PS, I'll take 2 or 3 Talledegas too


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Nope not the Charger. I had to cut the windows to make them look like the Talledega 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

41 Willys or Matador??? RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> 41 Willys or Matador??? RM


41 Willys?  Me thinks not.  Now the Matador......theres a possibility I didnt think of.

Larry


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> 41 Willys or Matador??? RM


Nope and Nope

Roger


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I give up.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

How about a mustang and a galixy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

JL Mustang fastback does look like a possibility.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hartracerman and Ntx Bingo on the JL Fastback it had the right overall shape. 

hartracerman galixy??

Roger Corrie


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I was guessing the 67 galixy


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If you are talking about the TJET 67 Galaxy its to narrow and widening it would be a real pain

Roger Corrie


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

OK I'll go with the AFX Javlin


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Is the diecast 69 Talladega any good to cast off?? I have no idea what the wheelbase is. Just a thought??

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=273387542


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know. The one I used is too long for an AFX Chassis.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Spent most of the week working on the inside master fro the Torino however two mold later its just not right so I am back to the begining. I am polishing and working on a solid plug of the outside after I get it done I will make a mold then retry the inside if it does not come out right I will rework the inside. 

Not a good week for my foot. Had physical theropy on Wed and boy did that hurt. Not doing well today may just have to take tomorrow off

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> may just have to take tomorrow off
> 
> Roger Corrie


Sounds like a good idea! I always wondered about therapy. Couldn't figure out if they were really trying to help me of just finish me off.  Believe it or not, it will get better. hang in there Roger. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bah Humbug! I'm about to give up on the 68/69 Torinio can't get the body mounts rught. This is my last try if it does not work I'm moving on to the next project. Anyone out there good at AFX mounts?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3257038#post3257038

Roger, check Randy's generic slamma jamma on the AFX mount. Maybe it could work for you. Scroll down a bit to his link.

Slicker than snot and bullet proof to boot.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

True dat. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=14


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> Anyone out there good at AFX mounts?
> 
> Roger Corrie



Check with Bruce aka Traxxs. 

Bruce, 
Can you jump in here? rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Check with Bruce aka Traxxs.
> 
> Bruce,
> Can you jump in here? rr



way ahead of you on this I PM'd Roger and said I'd give it a crack and send it back for him to do his thing . anything to help .

Also, that's a good idea hilltop on those snaps. We did a simular thing making details for body patterns when I use to carve body patterns . We would machine detail into brass and then heat up and press into acetate material which the body shape was being carved in. Nice methiod .I had plates for grills and logos , everything .


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Boy those look great! Love the low-slung stance.

Beautiful!

Rolls


----------

